# Custom 3.0T Intake



## malakaa (Jan 12, 2012)

Got Subyking Motorsports to custom make me a intake.. He did such a great job that he decided to make a few more (since there is no company that offers a intake for the 3.0ts)... This will possibly fit the 4.2L as well (test fitting next week) Custom tig welded 3" black aluminum piping, k&n filter, and a heat shield !! Video to follow. Give me feedback on what you think!!


[video]http://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=2010+audi+a6+custom+intake[/video]


----------



## malakaa (Jan 12, 2012)

NO feedback at all?


----------



## outlawtartan (Feb 18, 2010)

Your link goes to a search pages on YouTube. Unless you are greekyayo no one knows which one to watch that you are trying to reference.


----------

